# Betta with torn fin - *Caution* Fluval Chi owners



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Ok, so I have a (beautiful) black halfmoon plakat named Samurai in a 5 gallon fluval chi. Let me say first, that this fluval chi has been my least favorite of any tank I've ever had. The glass feels too thin and flimsy and the filter assembly, while it looks so cool - is tricky to deal with. The filter is very difficult to re-start after a water change and it's very awkward to get on and off the mount on the glass. If you have one, you know what I mean. 

Here's where the **danger** comes in..... The mount that holds the filter out into the middle of the tank slips over a piece of plastic that is attached to the glass. There is a hole in this mount that *your fish can get stuck in.*. This morning, my daughter came and asked "where's the betta?" I was freaking out, thinking he had jumped out (and God forbid, the dogs got him). So in my frantic looking, I pulled the filter off of the glass and there he was... stuck in the plastic mount that slips onto the glass. 

He looked very stressed, which doesn't surprise me, and this evening I noticed his dorsal fin is about 1/3 torn off of his back. I've dosed the tank with stress coat and put a teaspoonful of aquarium salt in. This just MAKES ME SICK!!! *Any other ideas about how to help this little guy out with his torn fin?* he looks miserable and is hanging at the bottom right now. Oh, and I've plugged up the hole with a cotton ball so he can't get injured again. What a crappy design!

Thanks for any suggestions.....
:betta:


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Keep the water clean and warm, fish heal fairly quickly on their own


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Replace the cotton ball with a piece of sponge instead. That way it doesnt deteriorate. You dont need the salt. Just keep him warm and clean and he will heal.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

I usually do a 30% change weekly, so I'll step that up to daily for now and leave out the salt. I'll turn his heater up a little too. He didn't look as stressed this morning & I'm so glad for that. Thanks so much for the helpful suggestions


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I would do slightly less drastic waterchanges, you don't want to stress him out with them. Maybe 10-20% every other day?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

For healing daily is fine as long as its not 100%. I would do about 30 daily, making sure to drain slowly and add back just as slow. An airline and bucket are your best friend for this.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Ok guys, I'll take it easy on the water changes. He's looking just fine this evening. Fin still torn, but he doesn't seem very stressed.


----------

